# Ole School Off Of Orange Beach



## JB the Redfisher (Jan 5, 2020)

Brandon Wheeler said:


> View attachment 131908
> 
> I saw this Boy doing it Ole School off of Orange Beach, AL this morning, in what looked like a restored or well taken care of wooden skiff.


looks like a stauter built. Awesome wood skiff!!! they're being built again soon in Jay, FL. Originally built in Mobile, AL.


----------



## Brandon Wheeler (Apr 15, 2020)

JB the Redfisher said:


> looks like a stauter built. Awesome wood skiff!!! they're being built again soon in Jay, FL. Originally built in Mobile, AL.


JB,
I wish I was down in OBA this morning, somewhere on Wolf or Perdido Bay(s) fishing off a hangover from The FloraBama. But work back in Louisiana prevents a life of leisure!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I saw him fishing the jetty also. Pretty little Stauter. Love those boats.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

JB the Redfisher said:


> looks like a stauter built. Awesome wood skiff!!! they're being built again soon in Jay, FL. Originally built in Mobile, AL.


Can you give me more info about the Stauter revival in Jay, FL? Have been loving those boats for 35 years.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

I stopped by their booth at the Mobile boat show and they said they were about to crank back up making boats. They didnt mention anything about where though and I didnt ask so that they are doing something in Jay, FL is news to me.


----------

